# Notebook mit 17" + RS232 + PCMCIA



## Sarek (12 Februar 2007)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Notebook mit 17" TFT, serieller Schnittstelle und Cardbus-Schacht für CP5512.
Die RS232 ist zwingend notwendig, da einige unserer Programme mit USB-Adaptern nicht funktionieren.
Die Beiträge weiter unten hab ich natürlich gelesen, aber habe nichts brauchbares gefunden.
Bei Toshiba, HP und Dell gibts leider nichts, nur mit 15" was mir einfach zu klein ist.
Hat denn keiner so ein Notebook in Betrieb, was auch noch erhältlich ist und auch bezahlbar bleibt (bis max 2500EUR).

Was haltet ihr von dem hier:
http://www.acer.de/acereuro/page4.d...1&ctx4=Deutschland&crc=4105251075#inu57_39139

Hat aber dieses Crystal Display (spiegelt) und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob dieses Teil von der Verarbeitung her taugt.


----------



## o.s.t. (12 Februar 2007)

Sarek schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem hier:
> http://www.acer.de/acereuro/page4.d...1&ctx4=Deutschland&crc=4105251075#inu57_39139
> 
> Hat aber dieses Crystal Display (spiegelt) und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob dieses Teil von der Verarbeitung her taugt.



-das ist ein Consumer (Home-use) Notebook
-für den gewerblich-industriellen Einsatz ist ein spiegelndes Display Schrott
-ist da wirklich eine RS232 dran?
-das Vista Home-Premium ist in unserem Gebrauchsfeld erstmal nicht zu gebrauchen

sonst aber ein schön grosses Display..... 

o.s.t.


----------



## Sarek (12 Februar 2007)

RS232 ist dran
das mit dem Display sehe eben auch so => Schrott
Vista muß man ja nicht drauf lassen
ich denke auch Consumer-Notebook ist für meinen Zweck nicht OK

irgendwelche Alternativen ?

Kennt jemand die Nexoc Notebooks ?


----------



## Oberchefe (12 Februar 2007)

Irgendwann bekommst Du kein Gerät mehr mit RS232, die Geräte in der Industrie sterben nicht so schnell aus, von daher macht es Sinn sich doch mit dem Thema Umsetzer zu beschäftigen. Wir stehen aktuell vor dem gleichen Problem, haben schon schlechte Erfahrungen machen müssen. Mittlerweile haben wir einen Anbieter gefunden, der laut eigener Aussage  funktionierende Adapter hat und bei dem früher oder später alle landen, die nicht aufgeben.
http://meilhaus.de/usbmobil/index.htm
bzw. http://meilhaus.de/msa/usb_umsetzer.htm
Aktuell testen wir den "US232B/B". Dieser funktioniert bei problematischen Geräten, bei denen andere Adapter schon versagt haben, allerdings haben wir noch nicht alle unsere Geräte durchgetestet, dauert etwas länger, bei manchen Geräten scheint es mit anderen Adaptern erst zu gehen, später stellt sich dann aber doch noch raus daß es Probleme gibt (Kommunikationsabbrüche, "Online sein" geht, Softwaredownload nicht...).


----------



## Ralle (12 Februar 2007)

Also ich hab ein HP-Notebook nw8040 mobile workstation, die hat 1680*1050 auf 15,4". Ich bin da auch recht anspruchsvoll, da ich viel mit Step7 und Delphi programmiere und da so einige Fenster auf dem Bildschirm zu verteilen sind. Es gibt auch ein Display mit 1900*1200, aber da ist die Schrift schon sehr klein. Zu erwähnen wäre noch, daß ein 17"-Display ja nicht mehr Pixel hat, sonder einfach alles größer darstellt. Das HP-Notebook hat serielle Schnittstelle und die CP5512 läuft problemlos.


----------



## Farinin (13 Februar 2007)

*zu RS232*

Hallo bevor ich mir 'n Notebook zweiter Wahl kaufen würde, würde ich zu einem guten PC Dealer an der nächsten Hausecke fahren (sprich nicht zu "Geiz" und "ich bin doch nicht blöd" Leuten) und mal einen PCMCIA -RS232 Adapter testen.
Der sollte funktionieren. Gute Erfahrungen bei der Benutzung eines ePLAN Dongle (aber als Adapter auf einen Parallelenport) habe ich mit der Firma exSYS gemacht.
Ich denke was mit einem Dongle funktioniert sollte auch mit einem Programmieradapter klappen. Falls du es testen solltes, lass es uns wissen!


----------



## maxi (13 Februar 2007)

??

Warum kein Dell M90?

Nimmst mit 2Ghz Duo, 2GB DDR2, FX3500, WUXGA, und 100er 7200upm

Dazu normales XP Pro und fertig ist das super Programmiergerät


----------



## Woldo (13 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal bei www.bullman.de . Die bauen relativ günstige 17"-Notebooks mit PCMCIA-Schacht und serieller Schnittstelle.

MfG

Woldo


----------



## TommyG (13 Februar 2007)

Mein Arbeitstier 

ist nen Toshiba A8, 2 GHz, 1GB Ram. Mit WINCC sollen es 2GB Ram werden, aber das dauert wohl noch 

Greetz


----------



## Markus (13 Februar 2007)

bin mit meinem mj12 von allienware sehr zufrieden (17" mit 1900)

liegt im oberen leistungsbereich, aber auch im oberen preissegment - deutlich über 2500.


----------



## Sarek (13 Februar 2007)

Erst mal danke für die zahlreichen Antworten:

@Ralle
Das Problem ist ja gerade das bei 1680*1050 Auflösung ein längeres Arbeiten an einem kleinen Display mit 15,4Zoll keinen Spaß macht
weil alles zu klein wird (Nein ich habe keine Sehschwäche und das soll auch so bleiben  )

@Oberchefe
So wie es ausschaut bleibt mir gar nichts anderes übrig als einen Adapter zu verwenden, da es kein gescheites Laptop mit RS232 und TFT >= 17" gibt

@Farinin 
PCMCIA wär vielleicht noch ne Möglichkeit, hat jemand Erfahrung damit ?

@Markus 
das mj12 gibts anscheinend nicht mehr und auch kein Nachfolger der RS232 und PCMCIA hat, schade eigentlich

@Maxi 
Dell M90 hat auch keine RS232 und vor allem nur den Express-Slot kein PCMCIA

@Woldo
Die Bullmans haben auch nur den Express kein PCMCIA

Es ist fast zum verrückt werden, beinahe eine Marktlücke


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 Februar 2007)

Sarek schrieb:


> @Maxi
> Dell M90 hat auch keine RS232 und vor allem nur den Express-Slot kein PCMCIA


Soweit mir bekannt ist, besitzt der M90 zumindest eine RS232, PCMCIA hätte ich eigentlich auch angenommen, weiß es jedoch nicht wirklich genau. Ich würde bei Dell auf jeden Fall mal nachfragen. Deiner Preisvorstellung würde es in etwa entsprechen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## maxi (14 Februar 2007)

Mag Dell sehr, deren Teile sin meist aufeinder abgestimmt und die testen glaub auch immer ob die Simatic Compatibel etc. sind.
Einschalten, Simatic Installieren, Loslegen.

Als Mittelständische Firma gibt es auch satte Rabatte.


----------



## s7-würger (20 Februar 2007)

ich nehm nichts anders mehr als IBM Thinkpad bzw Lenovo Thinkpad.
Wenn man die einfachereren Geräte nimmt und z.b. bei notebooksbilliger.de kauft sind die auch nicht teuer !!!

RS 232 über eine PCMCIA EXSYS Karte funzt einwandfrei


----------



## Igel (25 Februar 2007)

Hallo, wusste damals auch nicht was für ein Notebook ich mir holen sollte, aber kann ein Dell nur empfehlen.


habe ein Dell Latitude D820 15,4", 1GB Ram, RS232, PCMIA Schacht und hochauflösendem Display....was will man mehr...kann es nur empfehlen.

Ist zwar etwas teurer im Preis als ein Acer oder Fujitsu...aber bin sehr zufrieden damit, mein Akku ist heile, immer noch mein erstes Netzteil, sehr gutes Display mit großer Auflösung möglich (17" definitv nicht notwendig) und Step7, WinCC laufen einwandfrei...sehr stabiles gerät, schönes Bios und viele möglichkeiten! 

also kann dell nur empfehlen!


----------



## ollibolli (26 Februar 2007)

Sarek schrieb:


> Dell M90 hat auch keine RS232 und vor allem nur den Express-Slot kein PCMCIA



Ruf mal bei Dell an. DIe bauen dir auch Sonderkonfigurationen. Was das kostet  weiss ich aber auch nicht.

Gruß Ollibolli


----------



## Sarek (26 Februar 2007)

Also RS232 hab ich mittlerweile abgeschrieben, ich werde mir wohl eine PCMCIA-Lösung für die COMs besorgen.

Jetzt gibts aber das nächste Problem, denn ich möchte keines dieser spiegelnden Displays.

Das einzige brauchbare was ich gefunden habe:
http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/at/d...282923-282923-12434724-12359328-77946411.html

Kennt das einer ?


----------



## Ralle (26 Februar 2007)

@Sarek

Der sollte aber sogar eine Com haben. Ich hab ein nw8440, hat den Vorgänger Centrino Duo drin. Bin wirklich zufrieden mit dem Gerät.

Edit: Ne, stimm nicht, das ist das 17-Zoll-Gerät, oder? Da fehlt die serielle tatsächlich .


----------



## rs-plc-aa (25 April 2007)

*Das ist echt ne knifflige Nummer...*

Bin auf den Thead per Suche nach "D820" gestossen...

Ich erkundige mich auch gerade ein bisschen was mein Nachfolge-Notebook werden soll.

Zum Davonlaufen find ich absolut die schwachsinnige Anbringung von I/O Schnittstellen an der rechten Seite --> hier gehört ausser der Maus und praktischerweise dem optischen Laufwerk GAR NIX hin *grr*

Die Modelle bei denen das übertrieben rechtslastig oder vollkommen unlogisch angeordnet ist fallen leider gleich (obwohl manchmal was ansonsten echt gutes dabei wäre) durchs Raster...

Ein Kompromiss mit dem ich leben könnte wäre eben das Dell D820 - ist zwar stolz im Preis (wie war das gleich mit dem Rabatt - wer bekommt den ?) aber lässt - entsprechend ausgestattet - auch keine Wünsche mehr offen. Rechts finden sich ausser dem DVD "nur" 2 USB Ports (richtung Rückseite) - da aber auf der Rückseite auch 3 Stück sind könnte ich zur Not auf diese seitlichen verzichten... Der Rest ist da wo es hingehört.

Ausserdem hat es den "Point-Stick" (oder wie auch immer das Ding bei Dell heisst) welcher im Zweifelsfall - wenn Mausbetrieb gerade nicht möglich - die um Welten bessere Wahl ist als das "Suchfeld" (welches von mir aus ganz wegbleiben könnte da ich noch nie eins gesehen habe was auch annehmbar funktionierte)

Habe zwar momentan ein 17" (1440*900) HP -> Vorteil: die Tasatatur mit den Nummernblock (der wird mir fehlen *heul*) denke aber daß ein 15,4" mit 1680*1050 für meine Augen auch noch erträglich sein sollte.

Bei den HP-Compaq und bei den Dell 15,4" Modellen gefällt mit als Entschädigung ganz gut daß per Fn-Taste quasi ein Nummernblock bereitgestellt wird - wie sich das in der Praxis bewährt konnte ich allerdings noch nicht probieren, denke aber daß man sich schnell daran gewöhnen wird.

IBM/Lenovo ThinkPad wäre auch Klasse - auf jeden Fall Top Qualität und Support - doch stört mich da ein wenig die Tastatur (vertauschte Fn und Strg Taste und der Nummernblock muß mit Shift+Num extra vorher eingeschaltet werden...) Zu dem sind auf der rechten Seite zu viele Schnittstellen...

Echt schwere Entscheidung - vor allem wenn einem manche Details ziemlich wichtig sind.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich mir vorgenommen bei der Grafikkarte die dickste und teuerste zu nehmen die zu kriegen ist - ne Festplatte oder RAM ist schnell mal gewechselt - aber die Grafik bleibt "bis daß ebay uns scheidet"

Und gerade bei so hohen Auflösungen auf relativ wenig Fläche geht es weniger um Geschwindigkeit als um Bildqualität und Detailschärfe = umso schonender für die Augen. Aber auch ein stets ruckfreies Bild - egal bei welcher Tätigkeit - hat mich auch selten gestört  



			
				sarek schrieb:
			
		

> @Ralle
> Das Problem ist ja gerade das bei 1680*1050 Auflösung ein längeres Arbeiten an einem kleinen Display mit 15,4Zoll keinen Spaß macht
> weil alles zu klein wird (Nein ich habe keine Sehschwäche und das soll auch so bleiben :smile: )


 
Das "beunruhigt" mich dennoch ein wenig...


----------



## Ralle (26 April 2007)

> Zitat von *sarek*
> _@Ralle
> Das Problem ist ja gerade das bei 1680*1050 Auflösung ein längeres Arbeiten an einem kleinen Display mit 15,4Zoll keinen Spaß macht
> weil alles zu klein wird (Nein ich habe keine Sehschwäche und das soll auch so bleiben :smile: )_
> ...



Also ich arbeite schon seit Jahren ausschließlich mit Notebooks, die eine hohe Auflösung haben und habe damit noch nie ein Problem gehabt, und das, obwohl meine Sehstärke nicht bei 100% liegt! Ich bin aber auch nicht durch zwei 24-Zoll-Monitore am Arbeitsplatz "verwöhnt". Hohe Auflösung heißt für mich in erster Linie, viele Informationen auf dem Bildschirm. Gerade bei Step7, WinCCFlex, Delphi usw. ist das nur von Vorteil.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (26 April 2007)

@Ralle: Hab mal das nw8440 angeschaut -> da "stören" mich auch die 2 USB Schnittstellen vorne rechts - die wären doch hinten besser oder ?

Es ist halt weil im Büro noch der Drucker und so eingesteckt werden müssen. Dann noch einen für die Maus und den Eplan USB-Dongle und schon iss nix mehr frei - und eben dort eingesteckt wo die Maus ist...

Ausserdem ist es noch ein Stück teurer als das Dell D820 (bei vergelchbarer Aufrüstung wohlgemerkt - nicht der Grundpreis) - hattest du dennoch Beweggründe trotzdem das nw8440 zu nehmen?


----------



## UniMog (2 Mai 2007)

Hi

also ich arbeite mit dem Dell XPS M1710.

Habe alles was es so an Adapter gibt und deshalb auch keine Probleme
mit fehlenden Schnittstellen.

Laptop

-> D/Dock mit CP5611
-> S7 USB Adapter
-> Media Card RS232 Adapter
usw.

Unser Chef ist sehr verspiel was PC angeht. Wir bekommen einfach alles.
ZB. hat jeder 3 x D/Dock eine Zuhause, eine im Büro, eine für Baustelle.
24" Monitor jeder 2 Stück einen Zuhause, einen Büro .......... kein Problem
Festplatten intern/-extern ....... kein Problem

Ich könnte hier einen Roman schreiben so Geil ist das bei uns.......

Gruß


----------



## rs-plc-aa (3 Mai 2007)

UniMog schrieb:


> ...
> Unser Chef ist sehr verspiel was PC angeht. Wir bekommen einfach alles.
> ...
> Ich könnte hier einen Roman schreiben so Geil ist das bei uns.......


 
arbeitest du zufällig auf "Staatsebene" ?


----------

